
Sshtalk - jgrahamc
https://2ton.com.au/sshtalk/
======
2ton_jeff
Greetings again to all HNers,

This was up here ages ago, I still use it personally but for some reason it
has gotten renewed attention today from a random post to 4ch/reddit. Happy to
see some people still dig my x86_64 assembler work :-) Cheers!

